# New Type Regen!! No fuel usage when throttle is lifted.



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> New Type Regen!! No fuel usage when throttle is lifted.
> Today I witnessed a new type of Regen. I started using massive amounts of fuel 12.00 -13.00 Liters/100kms.
> I lifted the throttle to make sure it was a regen no fuel usage, I did this several times, it never showed fuel usage during lifted throttle not once.
> I drove until finished, the length of a normal Regen, only it used way more fuel than normal. Lasted about 20.00 Mins
> Has anyone else seen this type of Regen?


 if on decel your instant fuel use went to 0.0
it was not doing a regen.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Not sure how active regeneration could be possible without the addition of fuel to the DPF. On the other hand, _passive _regeneration occurs _without _the addition of fuel into the DPF. That happens under sustained high load conditions where the exhaust temperature is high enough to burn off soot held in the DPF without the introduction of supplementary fuel.
Is that what we're talking about here?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

There was fuel being added just not on idle and or coast only under load and massive amounts of it.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

oilburner said:


> if on decel your instant fuel use went to 0.0
> it was not doing a regen.


How do you explain it? There were large amounts of fuel going through the engine and lasted the length of a Regen?

Diesel Techs please explain?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just an update, the dpf is at 0 psi which I would think is differential pressure. If Im wrong let me know thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can add a small bit of input to this. I see sometimes during an active regen, the RGN indicator on my Scangauge will go to 0, however the grams of soot still drop. Probably the sensors detect it's hot enough to keep burning without injecting fuel at that moment.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

diesel said:


> I can add a small bit of input to this. I see sometimes during an active regen, the RGN indicator on my Scangauge will go to 0, however the grams of soot still drop. Probably the sensors detect it's hot enough to keep burning without injecting fuel at that moment.


Sounds like passive regen....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> Sounds like passive regen....


Possibly, but I never see grams of soot drop unless an active regen has been started, no matter how hard I drive it.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> How do you explain it? There were large amounts of fuel going through the engine and lasted the length of a Regen?
> 
> Diesel Techs please explain?


ok show your instant fuel use on your DIC now drive your car above 30 klms an hour, now take your foot completely off throttle, if you see 0.8 to 1.2 your in the process of a regen or if you see 0.0 then no regen is taking place. I have interrupted a regen before when showing fuel use at closed throttle an you get the usual stinky DEF an sometimes fan will stay on. best indicator short of buying a scan gauge. as been said before GM should of added a light to indicate, but they must thing where all too stupid or they wanted to save 50 cents.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

oilburner said:


> ok show your instant fuel use on your DIC now drive your car above 30 klms an hour, now take your foot completely off throttle, if you see 0.8 to 1.2 your in the process of a regen or if you see 0.0 then no regen is taking place. I have interrupted a regen before when showing fuel use at closed throttle an you get the usual stinky DEF an sometimes fan will stay on. best indicator short of buying a scan gauge. as been said before GM should of added a light to indicate, but they must thing where all too stupid or they wanted to save 50 cents.


Not be a pessimist here, but it is GM. They could have left that regen light out if they were not confident of the long term reliability of the system, and expected sensor or DPF clogs over time to result in frequent regens. I'd hope not, but I wouldn't put it past this company with a less than stellar reputation.


----------

